# Cut Elodea densa and Cabomba aquatica?



## toulouse (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

I would like to know if I could cut the Elodea and Cabomba in (for example) the middle or any other position. I need it for an experiment. I am investigating if the presence of the Cabomba affects the O2 production of Elodea. So I want to increase the mass of Cabomba but keep the mass of Elodea the same. Since they are plants they will never have really an equal mass... that's why I would like to cut them - to get the masses as similar as possible. Can I do that, or would it destroy the plant's ability to carry out photosynthesis?

Thank you!


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm thinking that the lack of response is even more reason why you should go ahead and give it a try. I'd certainly be interested in hearing your results.


----------

